# Map of NAPARC Churches



## RKB

Because I couldn't find one, I spent the last couple of days compiling a map of all of the congregations belonging to NAPARC denominations. I am curious about your thoughts on it, ways it could be used, if I should have found someone else's map, etc. 

FYI, there are some known issues. I do not include the two Korean denominations for a couple of reasons I can expand upon if you would like. There are a handful of congregations that are unlisted in some of the larger denominations. The ARP seems to have two separate lists on their website...? All of this being said, I hope this is helpful for someone.

Here is the link: https://www.google.com/maps/d/embed?mid=18E9mrd-Gdf6F4qp3AMoEwcpXcbc

Also, I think this is the first time I've posted to the Board. I could have issues with my signature or profile. Let me know if this is the case.


----------



## hammondjones

Awesome!


----------



## RKB

Anyone want to plant a church in Fargo, ND?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Wonderful resource! Perhaps the folks at NAPARC will use this on the site, too.


----------



## Jack K

Informative, useful, interesting first post! Thanks.

Beats visiting several sites. Shows the lay of the land in terms of where various denominations have a strong presence. To move beyond NAPARC and include certain denominations not based in North America might be an interesting and useful addition.


----------



## Grafted In

Thank you, brother, for your work on this. It is an excellent resource.

I was checking out the Northwest, where I am at, and noticed that one of our OP churches didn't make it on the map: Covenant Presbyterian Church in Kennewick, WA. It is on the opc.org interactive map.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Justified

Welcome, stranger


----------



## Beezer

RKB said:


> I do not include the two Korean denominations for a couple of reasons I can expand upon if you would like.



I like the map. Great work!

With regards to the exclusion of the Korean denominations, I'd be interested in understanding the reasoning out of curiosity. My family and I are involved in a PCA church plant that meets at a KAPC church. The PCA church plant was initially an English ministry of the KAPC church and as it grew they called a PCA church planter to take it over. The Korean congregation will eventually enter into the PCA...Lord willing.


----------



## RKB

I'll take a look at the Kennewick congregation. The way I was farming the information off of the OP locator made it so 27 OP churches were left off due to errors with the automation. I will be going back through and manually enter their information.


----------



## Edward

Needed and helpful. Thanks. 

It does look like Cristo Rey PCA in Dallas gliched. It's mapping down in southeast Dallas, and it is actually in northwest Dallas, just above Love Field.


----------



## RKB

Google Maps only allows 10 "layers." This means I would either have to group denominations (I did end up doing that for the two distinctively Canadian denoms) or leave some off. The NAPARC site also doesn't link to a directory for either of the Korean denoms. I didn't end up looking very hard for them, but I bet they're out there.

This is just a starting point. Eventually, my hope is, our Korean brothers and sisters will be added.


----------



## Parakaleo

Mr. Brunner, this is tremendous and something I believe has been needed for many years. May God use this for His glory!

Apologies for my denomination's website issues. I would love for my own ARP congregation in Calhoun, LA to be added. 

Calhoun Presbyterian Church
1567 Highway 80 E
Calhoun, LA 71255

Rev. Blake Law
318-644-0005


And welcome to the Puritan Board!


----------



## RKB

Parakaleo said:


> Mr. Brunner, this is tremendous and something I believe has been needed for many years. May God use this for His glory!



Feel free to distribute this however you would like!


----------



## RKB

Parakaleo said:


> I would love for my own ARP congregation in Calhoun, LA to be added.
> 
> Calhoun Presbyterian Church
> 1567 Highway 80 E
> Calhoun, LA 71255
> 
> Rev. Blake Law
> 318-644-0005



Just added you!


----------



## Jake

Looks great! A few small corrections I noted around my area:

Atlanta Bethel Presbyterian Church (Suwanee) is showing up in South Fulton County (SE of the city whereas it is NE in Gwinett County).

The Rock Presbyterian Church of Atlanta (Suwanee) is showing up in Atlanta, but the city is also listed as Suwanee.

Atlanta Presbyterian Fellowship, RPCNA, is showing up near Decatur, whereas it is closer to downtown Atlanta.

Good Shepherd Presbyterian Mission (Athens) is showing up in Snellville/Lilburn area (too far west of Athens) but listed as Athens.


----------



## Poimen

Thank you. A very helpful resource for those vacationing. 

Update: The Shelter Edmonton (RPCNA) has a new address (meeting place): http://shelterrpchurch.com/?page_id=41


----------



## Guido's Brother

Good work! There are a few "glitches," as noted. I don't think anyone else has noted the presence of a NAPARC church here in Australia. For some reason, Jacob's Well Presbyterian Church from Green Bay, WI ended up just outside of Brisbane, QLD.


----------



## mgkortus

This is awesome! Thanks for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## Miss Marple

Great map! I love maps. Thanks for posting.

Sad to see nothing in Mexico. Well, we'll get there. . .


----------



## Miss Marple

Hope it is helpful to tell you - my church (1st OPC in San Francisco) seems to be listed twice, as does "Heavenly Grace" to the east (one I am not familiar with).


----------



## Edward

Miss Marple said:


> Sad to see nothing in Mexico.



Several established Presbyterian denominations (I think I recall hearing 5 denominations at one point) in Mexico. Presbyterians have been particularly strong in the Yucatan.


----------



## Edward

Fairly new mission church north of Dallas:

Grace and Peace Presbyterian Mission
Rattan Elementary
Anna, TX 75409
Address 2: 1221 South Ferguson Parkway

Christ Covenant Mesquite (Dallas area) is displaying about 20 miles too far north.


----------



## RKB

Edward said:


> Fairly new mission church north of Dallas:



What denomination?


----------



## fredtgreco

At our location (the map shows Christ Church PCA) you have Global Presbyterian Church, which I am not sure exists, and was never at the location on the map.


----------



## Edward

RKB said:


> What denomination?



Sorry, PCA.


----------



## arapahoepark

Welcome and Great work!


----------



## Romans922

Grace Presbyterian Church (PCA) in Lenexa, KS just dissolved.


----------



## Parakaleo

Ross, have you contacted someone at NAPARC to see about putting this on the website there?

Also, there are going to be changes needed on this map every few months or so. Clearly it is the job of the denominational offices to keep up-to-date directories. Perhaps someone at NAPARC would be able to take custodianship of this resource and receive updates from denominational services? I confess, I don't even know what kind of offices or staff NAPARC keeps, but it seems that would be a better way than "message Ross on Puritan Board".


----------



## Parakaleo

I checked. I see there is a "Website Committee" of five men. Since one is a good friend, I'll contact him with my previous question.


----------



## Andres

Very cool map! Thank you for your labors. If I might humbly also suggest an addition - Living Way RPCNA in Bryan, Texas.


----------



## RKB

Parakaleo said:


> but it seems that would be a better way than "message Ross on Puritan Board".



Anything would be better than "message Ross on Puritan Board."


----------



## RKB

Parakaleo said:


> Ross, have you contacted someone at NAPARC to see about putting this on the website there?
> 
> Also, there are going to be changes needed on this map every few months or so. Clearly it is the job of the denominational offices to keep up-to-date directories. Perhaps someone at NAPARC would be able to take custodianship of this resource and receive updates from denominational services? I confess, I don't even know what kind of offices or staff NAPARC keeps, but it seems that would be a better way than "message Ross on Puritan Board".



Honestly, I thought about contacting stated clerks for more precise data with the data Google maps likes. This would eliminate much of the error from some of the web programming magics I performed.


----------



## StephenG

Waiting for a Dutch Reformed plant down in the 'Sip


----------



## mvdm

Ross, I shared the link to your map on Facebook. Folks are excited. I suspect you will be getting lots of "Friend" requests and private messages!


----------



## Taylor

I'm just curious...

I was looking around my area (Vernon Hills, IL), and I noticed that Lakeview Presbyterian Church is on there. That church is part of the PC(USA) and is disgustingly liberal. Why is that on there? I looked on the NAPARC website and the PC(USA) isn't even listed as a searchable denomination on their church finder page.


----------



## Edward

Taylor Sexton said:


> I was looking around my area (Vernon Hills, IL), and I noticed that Lakeview Presbyterian Church is on there. That church is part of the PC(USA) and is disgustingly liberal.



Well, the church says that it is PCA, http://www.lakeviewpc.org/index.html
The PCA says that it is PCA, http://stat.pcanet.org/ac/directory/directory.cfm (search under Chicago Metro Presbytery)

So I hope you won't mind if I ask for evidence of it being "disgustingly liberal" since your comment already has 2 strikes against it.


----------



## RKB

Taylor Sexton said:


> I'm just curious...
> 
> I was looking around my area (Vernon Hills, IL), and I noticed that Lakeview Presbyterian Church is on there. That church is part of the PC(USA) and is disgustingly liberal. Why is that on there? I looked on the NAPARC website and the PC(USA) isn't even listed as a searchable denomination on their church finder page.



The only way that this would be possible is if the denomination was confused about the denominational affiliation of the church. While I thought that was rather unlikely, I did check; I believe you are mistaken. I suggest you not make such strong and unfounded accusations toward a gospel preaching church.


----------

